# Uber Back to Cheap Ways



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Uber is back to there cheapskate ways.
There 3 trip promotions are laughable.
Will wait until Friday and see what the 20 ride quest is.
Lyft is equally as cheap giving 22 dollars for 14 trips.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> Uber is back to there cheapskate ways.
> There 3 trip promotions are laughable.
> Will wait until Friday and see what the 20 ride quest is.
> Lyft is equally as cheap giving 22 dollars for 14 trips.


🙋🏿‍♀️ Hi Jimmy44...I don't get promotions like that in my market with Lyft. I get 3/$12 or 3/$15 Bonus Streaks. I got money all weekend with Lyft because they dumped back to back Bonus Streaks in my app, so many that I didn't get to all of them. I didn't mess with Uber much. Their Quests are just to difficult to achieve here. Good money tho'. Lyft is cheaper so they're used much more here, and they were also offering "surprise" bonuses and PPZs during some of the Streaks, so I just rolled with them This weeks' Quest is laughable for me-20/$25, 30/$45 40/$60 50/$95. Lyft is really on some bulls*** this week. Daily streaks 6:45am, 3:15 PM and one that starts at 9:30 PM think I'll hold out for better terms.🙄


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> 🙋🏿‍♀️ Hi Jimmy44...I don't get promotions like that in my market with Lyft. I get 3/$12 or 3/$15 Bonus Streaks. I got money all weekend with Lyft because they dumped back to back Bonus Streaks in my app, so many that I didn't get to all of them. I didn't mess with Uber much. Their Quests are just to difficult to achieve here. Good money tho'. Lyft is cheaper so they're used much more here, and they were also offering "surprise" bonuses and PPZs during some of the Streaks, so I just rolled with them This weeks' Quest is laughable for me-20/$25, 30/$45 40/$60 50/$95. Lyft is really on some bulls*** this week. Daily streaks 6:45am, 3:15 PM and one that starts at 9:30 PM think I'll hold out for better terms.🙄


Looks to me like the cheap methods of both U/L are nation wide.
Good Luck with your driving !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> 🙋🏿‍♀️ Hi Jimmy44...I don't get promotions like that in my market with Lyft. I get 3/$12 or 3/$15 Bonus Streaks. I got money all weekend with Lyft because they dumped back to back Bonus Streaks in my app, so many that I didn't get to all of them. I didn't mess with Uber much. Their Quests are just to difficult to achieve here. Good money tho'. Lyft is cheaper so they're used much more here, and they were also offering "surprise" bonuses and PPZs during some of the Streaks, so I just rolled with them This weeks' Quest is laughable for me-20/$25, 30/$45 40/$60 50/$95. Lyft is really on some bulls*** this week. Daily streaks 6:45am, 3:15 PM and one that starts at 9:30 PM think I'll hold out for better terms.🙄


I agree that Uber sends you to ridiculous areas to make a lousy 6.50 for completing 3 rides.
I do prefer Lyft when no promotions are being offered for either.
This is the first week Lyft did not offer 100 dollars for my first 10 rides to start the week.
Uber comes out with there weekend quest on Thursday ( last week 70 dollars for 20 rides ) then offered me 30 for an additional 10 rides which I did not persue.
Any surges I saw were pitiful and not multipliers.
I think things are just getting worse as more drivers get shots and get back to work.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> 🙋🏿‍♀️ Hi Jimmy44...I don't get promotions like that in my market with Lyft. I get 3/$12 or 3/$15 Bonus Streaks. I got money all weekend with Lyft because they dumped back to back Bonus Streaks in my app, so many that I didn't get to all of them. I didn't mess with Uber much. Their Quests are just to difficult to achieve here. Good money tho'. Lyft is cheaper so they're used much more here, and they were also offering "surprise" bonuses and PPZs during some of the Streaks, so I just rolled with them This weeks' Quest is laughable for me-20/$25, 30/$45 40/$60 50/$95. Lyft is really on some bulls*** this week. Daily streaks 6:45am, 3:15 PM and one that starts at 9:30 PM think I'll hold out for better terms.🙄


The more quests you do, the lower the offers become over time. The 'ole carrot and stick routine.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

🤣🤣🤣 I have sent this attachment for your delight and enjoyment...🙄


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Woohaa said:


> The more quests you do, the lower the offers become over time. The 'ole carrot and stick routine.


🤔 Sure seems that way!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Uber is back to there cheapskate ways.
> There 3 trip promotions are laughable.
> Will wait until Friday and see what the 20 ride quest is.
> Lyft is equally as cheap giving 22 dollars for 14 trips.


Well, it sure didn't take you long to start complaining again 😆🤣😂


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Well, it sure didn't take you long to start complaining again 😆🤣😂


I've been on the sidelines for a year so just giving my perspective.
There were initial promotions to lure drivers back into work.
After that initial push things have returned to March 2020 rates.
My 20 ride quest for Uber is 50 dollars this upcoming weekend.
That's a 50% drop in 2 weeks.
Lyft 22 dollars for 14 rides down from 100 dollars for 10 rides.
The good part is there is very little earnings to report to unemployment so I get my full weekly amount despite working.
Republicans are trying to take away the 300 a week but I don't see that happening.


----------

